# how about a new shop?



## brendan byrne (Jul 6, 2009)

im thinking of moving to spain, im a barber by trade and was thinking of maybe opening a new shop somewhere over there?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

brendan byrne said:


> im thinking of moving to spain, im a barber by trade and was thinking of maybe opening a new shop somewhere over there?


Hi Brendan

Not sure where in Spain you were thinking of moving to ? I live on the Costa del Sol and there are plenty of barbers / salons here - and to be honest a lot of them are struggling or closing down. Like any business at the moment things are tough - and unless you have a super duper product or service thats not available anywhere else then you are going to need a helluva lot of luck to make it work.

BUT thats only my opinion of course! and dont let that stop you researching and having a look to see what the competition is like. Also do you speak any Spanish ? its always better with a new business over here to appeal to ALL the residents rather than specifically targetting the expat market .... for a start you could be limiting your customers and therefore your income, and also it can be quite isolating to only mix with the expat community rather than trying to get to know the real locals who can only add to your business .... and to your experience of Spain.

Do you know Spain well ? have you visited places that are of interest to you for the move ?? .... I know that I realised you often "look and see" a place very differently when you are on holiday to what you need to "look and See" when considering taking a big step for a permanent move.

Good luck
Sue


----------



## brendan byrne (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks for the reply!, i have been to spain 8 or 9 times and while i have seen many hairdresser's i can only recall seeing one real barber shop! is there that many?


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

brendan byrne said:


> thanks for the reply!, i have been to spain 8 or 9 times and while i have seen many hairdresser's i can only recall seeing one real barber shop! is there that many?


Hi Brendan

So you know it pretty well then I suppose ! lol .... not sure what area, but I have lived inland (Coin) and on the coast in San Pedro, Elviria and Estepona - all have had barber shops, predominantly Spanish, in addition to the unisex salons.. I work in Malaga City and again there are barber shops here too . But again please dont take my views as the be all and end all! lol  its only what Ive seen, and my hubby used to them every 6 weeks before I shaved it all off for him and keep it that way now! better in all this heat and cheaper too!

Sue lane:


----------



## brendan byrne (Jul 6, 2009)

thanks for the info, its still in my mind so i'll keep looking.
i was thinking of the costa blanca more than the soll.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

There are many barbershops in Los Boliches, Fuengirola, Calahonda where I have been living but many fewer in Torrevieja where my house is. The best one in Torrevieja (Gordon's - from Inverness) must have been a little gold mine. Always busy, always a queue. He must have been taking 60 euros an hour for much of past 8 years. BUT, last week, I was talking to Mario in Calahonda - he had had 3 chairs and was now down to just one. Dutch/Spanish guy in Fuengirola had had 2 chairs and now hardly covered his own costs. Guess, if you get the right salon in the right town you have a winner. Low start up costs, you choose the hours and if you want to put food on the table you'll probably get by. Remember you will be able to charge a fraction of what I guess you charge at the moment. Basic haircut in Norway 43 euros, Spain 7/10 euros! As to whether you will prosper.......

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## brendan byrne (Jul 6, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> There are many barbershops in Los Boliches, Fuengirola, Calahonda where I have been living but many fewer in Torrevieja where my house is. The best one in Torrevieja (Gordon's - from Inverness) must have been a little gold mine. Always busy, always a queue. He must have been taking 60 euros an hour for much of past 8 years. BUT, last week, I was talking to Mario in Calahonda - he had had 3 chairs and was now down to just one. Dutch/Spanish guy in Fuengirola had had 2 chairs and now hardly covered his own costs. Guess, if you get the right salon in the right town you have a winner. Low start up costs, you choose the hours and if you want to put food on the table you'll probably get by. Remember you will be able to charge a fraction of what I guess you charge at the moment. Basic haircut in Norway 43 euros, Spain 7/10 euros! As to whether you will prosper.......
> 
> GOOD LUCK.


thanks steve, i have been to torrevieja and i was planning to visit soon. 
i might cut your hair yet. 
is there many empty shops in the area?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

if you have nothing to lose in the uk, you are free and single then give it a go. In my area, there are very few hairdressers or barbers shops (there are two I can think of) but there are squillions of mobile hairdressers and people who work from their homes. they advertise in local shops and word of mouth.

Again in my town there are a few empty shops, but would you risk commiting yourself to opening a business?? do you speak and write Spanish? do you have capital that you can afford to lose, do you understand the way Spanish do business.... ????? 

Maybe you could rent a chair as they do it the UK, in an already existing barbers to start with to help build up a client base??????


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

brendan byrne said:


> thanks steve, i have been to torrevieja and i was planning to visit soon.
> i might cut your hair yet.
> is there many empty shops in the area?


1000000s. The place is a ghost-town BUT it will be back. Also, it has a huge Irish community on the South Side - Orihuela Costa. The town is my personal idea of hell on earth but "One man's meat etc..." You'd certainly not need to speak Spanish (nobody else does there!) ..... and you would survive or prosper according to your ability as a barber and not according to which councillors' hair you were cutting. (Mixing metaphors badly.....again!)


----------



## brendan byrne (Jul 6, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> 1000000s. The place is a ghost-town BUT it will be back. Also, it has a huge Irish community on the South Side - Orihuela Costa. The town is my personal idea of hell on earth but "One man's meat etc..." You'd certainly not need to speak Spanish (nobody else does there!) ..... and you would survive or prosper according to your ability as a barber and not according to which councillors' hair you were cutting. (Mixing metaphors badly.....again!)


thanks steve, i will look into it! only have to work there, not live there


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> 1000000s. The place is a ghost-town BUT it will be back. Also, it has a huge Irish community on the South Side - Orihuela Costa. The town is my personal idea of hell on earth but "One man's meat etc..." You'd certainly not need to speak Spanish (nobody else does there!) ..... and you would survive or prosper according to your ability as a barber and not according to which councillors' hair you were cutting. (Mixing metaphors badly.....again!)



Since you´ve left Spain steve your attitude has changed. You used to say that it was imperative that people spoke spanish especially if they wanted to start a business here??? 

Well I think its important that you do, cos if you dont you need to employ someone who can help you negotiate rents, leases, stock, electricity, phones.. My friend who opened a cafe/bakery in El Grande a while ago has had to employ a bilingual person at a cost, just to get the trivia done... Everyones a brit in El Grande, but you need someone to liaise with Spanish at some level!! .... in any case, you told us all that!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## brendan byrne (Jul 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> if you have nothing to lose in the uk, you are free and single then give it a go. In my area, there are very few hairdressers or barbers shops (there are two I can think of) but there are squillions of mobile hairdressers and people who work from their homes. they advertise in local shops and word of mouth.
> 
> Again in my town there are a few empty shops, but would you risk commiting yourself to opening a business?? do you speak and write Spanish? do you have capital that you can afford to lose, do you understand the way Spanish do business.... ?????
> 
> ...


thanks jo, 
as they say, i would like to be broke in the sun more than in the rain


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Jojo, you have never been to the OC. They don't even sell Spanish newspapers in the newsagents there! 

Of COURSE over a period of time Brendan should speak Spanish but in OC he could start without it - in Cuenca he'd struggle!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Jojo, you have never been to the OC. They don't even sell Spanish newspapers in the newsagents there!


You´re the one who without exception ALWAYS say that speaking and writing Spanish is a must!!! But however British the environment, eventually you need to speak in Spanish, as I stated, suppliers, tax office, ayuntamiento, lawyers, banks, clients, sales reps, adverts..........

jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, Jojo. I say that expats MUST but I am also realistic in that many will not be fluent in 6 months. To "try" to open a barbers catering only for English-speakers in Cuenca would I fear result in abject failure. In that paradise on earth that is Orihuela Costa the challenge would be to find a Spaniard to speak to. 

The last time I was there I saw a lone Spaniard in a bar - he had a bright red triangle on his lapels. Intrigued I walked over and asked what it meant, Pedro pointed to the engraved words: "Especies en Peligro de Extinción." My emotional "Estoy contigo - lo siento por tí" was all I could mumble.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Yes, Jojo. I say that expats MUST but I am also realistic in that many will not be fluent in 6 months. To "try" to open a barbers catering only for English-speakers in Cuenca would I fear result in abject failure. In that paradise on earth that is Orihuela Costa the challenge would be to find a Spaniard to speak to.
> 
> The last time I was there I saw a lone Spaniard in a bar - he had a bright red triangle on his lapels. Intrigued I walked over and asked what it meant, Pedro pointed to the engraved words: "Especies en Peligro de Extinción." My emotional "Estoy contigo - lo siento por tí" was all I could mumble.


I´m sure you know best Steve, well better than I would thats for sure!! I guess its nice to know that your advise changes with the times as all good advise should 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

My advice would never change re learning Spanish - the emphasis might! 

You chilled now? Nice siesta in the pool? Good to be back "home"?


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> You´re the one who without exception ALWAYS say that speaking and writing Spanish is a must!!! But however British the environment, eventually you need to speak in Spanish, as I stated, suppliers, tax office, ayuntamiento, lawyers, banks, clients, sales reps, adverts..........
> 
> jo xxx


:behindsofa:I don't want to get in the middle of a spat .... but Jo's right! What happens on problems calling Telefonica/Fenosa/Technical support to fix your tills that are knackered?? Mind you...good way to promote the other angle in Spain - if you want employment you must speak English - that's becoming more and more of a necessity as well lol!!

Tally.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> My advice would never change re learning Spanish - the emphasis might!
> 
> You chilled now? Nice siesta in the pool? Good to be back "home"?


Bloody marvellous! Best place on earth!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Glad to hear that you are happy again, Jojo. 

TFO, it's just EMPHASIS. Of course, Brendan, should speak Spanish asap but where you live in the Frozen North, for example, could he open a barbershop and survive if he was only speaking English? ¡Creo k no! In OC, he could .................tragically! LOL


----------

